# procmail --> header ändern?



## Catscrash (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es einen Weg die Header von Mails zu ändern bevor sie ausgeliefert werden?
ob mit einem Zusatzprogramm, oder sonstwie... 

Ich muss aufgrund der Verwendung von Zarafa einige Header von Mails ändern bevor ich sie bekomme...

Danke für jede Hilfe
Catscrash


----------

